# 3-D Players?



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I plan to purchase my first Blu Ray player as soon as I am able to get a HDTV at a size available that I can afford. But as I continue to research a new monitor, I read a bit about the new "3-D ready" Plasma and DLP HDTVs out there.
From what I have read so far, one needs a PC, software and other accesories to view 3-D images on these TVs.

So it got me wondering whether 3-D players much like a BluRay player might be coming around (soon). The broader question is, might it be worth looking into a "3-D ready" set, for a bloke that likes to hold onto his equipment till the cows come home? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know I have found nothing that I can watch 3D on that looks worth watching... including our 67" LED DLP or our LCD projector. Both have oppo players.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The widespread adoption of 3D Blu Ray's and compliant displays (HDMI 1.4) still seems to be a ways away. Sony this week did announce that they were going to make a substantial investment in 3D compatible displays.

If it was me, I would check out Best Buy and see if they have any remaining stock of the BDP-51FD.
This was a 600 Dollar player upon release and boasts Wolfson 8740 DAC's, which are excellent. Truly an awesome CD player and offers stunning images. The best part is BB has been selling Open Box units for as low as 60 Dollars! Even at around 100 Dollars, it is an awesome value. Insane. The only downsides are slowish loading times and it lacks the inclusion of BD Live.

Compared to the current entry level players, the BDP-51 offers much better build quality and parts selection. I paid 600 Dollars for mine and still do not regret it. It really is a beautiful player. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

3D is something of a white elephant. Unless you can use "active" glasses to view 3D content (and those glasses are pricey), you're going to be stuck using those passive cardboard jobs. And, those really send colors all out of whack.

Personally, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for 3D to catch on. Commercially (multi-screen, multi-projector, active glasses), 3D has benefits. But, those commercial set ups are way costly and wouldn't be suitable for home theater use.

I wouldn't make a buy decision based on any claims of 3D capabilities for home theater use.

As a side note, I also picked up one of those "new, in sealed box" Pioneer BDP51 players when Best Buy was closing them out. Mine cost $150. But, as another poster mentioned, this was a $500 BD player at one point. Great, great player, for both picture quality and audio quality.

Firmware updates are slow to come from Pioneer. And, it's one of the slower players out there. But, if you prize picture/audio quality above everything else, if you can find one of the Pioneer players, especially at the prices they're selling for, snag one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I absolutely love my BDP-51 and love that it was manufactured in Japan. The build quality is excellent and it truly looks like a high end component. In comparison, most entry level BDP's now have been miniaturized and look like 59.99 Wal Mart DVD players.

Load times do not bother me at all and the picture quality, parts quality and sound quality are excellent. The BDP-51 features Wolfson 8740 DAC's which are excellent and are in many high end digital products costing multiples of the 51. CD quality is excellent as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

